# Project MAX OUT



## tkpenalty (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey guys Im planning to full tune the secondary system with MINIMAL usage of third party programs. Apart from overclocking what other viable solutions exist? I am trying to have a quicker boot as well as a much quicker shut down (I don't know why but sometimes some programs don't want to shut down, I have to manually end them).

I have removed several useless prefetches for seemingly nonexistent programs.
I plan on Defragging soon. I am using Zone Alarm Security Suite full as my protection (God damn memory hog though). However I do not understand why there are so many services running on average 44 services/processes are running.







 (Scaled down btw)

My Requirements:

-No-lag (= half of the explorer window blank momentarily, no period between loading of programs; instant load) loading of explorer windows (I think this makes Hyperthreading look like a scam), Icons should load INSTANTLY.
-Ultra quick loading of windows, without ATI Catalyst adjusting the settings during boot-up loading.
-Lightning quick (SERIOUS GUYS) boot and shut down times.
-


----------



## SlipSlice (Jan 3, 2007)

Damn at most I am running like 27 processes.. If I were you I would download Ccleaner found here
after you download that, you can use it anytime you want to clean up old internet files and stuff, but click on options>startup..and start deleting some of that bs that shouldn't be running, and doesn't do you a bit of good..

disable CCC, only open it when you want to change something, that should save around 3-4 processes.  Disable anything else that you aren't using at the moment that should speed up your computer.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 3, 2007)

SlipSlice said:


> Damn at most I am running like 27 processes.. If I were you I would download Ccleaner found here
> after you download that, you can use it anytime you want to clean up old internet files and stuff, but click on options>startup..and start deleting some of that bs that shouldn't be running, and doesn't do you a bit of good..
> 
> disable CCC, only open it when you want to change something, that should save around 3-4 processes.  Disable anything else that you aren't using at the moment that should speed up your computer.



Ive disabled a lot but I can't find more thats useless that I know of


----------



## JC316 (Jan 3, 2007)

Man, I am running 21 processes, and thats with 5 antivirus pieces running.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 3, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Man, I am running 21 processes, and thats with 5 antivirus pieces running.



HELP????


----------



## AsphyxiA (Jan 3, 2007)

i think im running about 21 processes as well and i only use about 190mb of ram within windows.


----------



## AsphyxiA (Jan 3, 2007)

one of the best things you could do is open up run and type in msconfig
Then after a box pops up, click on the tab that says start up.
uncheck EVERYTHING except for the the "bare" essentials like anti-virus and ATI-Tool.
Then go to this site DFI-Street.com
and download the angry_build video.  Its a good video on how to strip down windows.
Also if you really want to get the most RAM out of your system, turn off ALL graphics enhancements. The windows gui eats a sh*t ton of resources with all the "pretty" stuff loaded.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 4, 2007)

AsphyxiA said:


> one of the best things you could do is open up run and type in msconfig
> Then after a box pops up, click on the tab that says start up.
> uncheck EVERYTHING except for the the "bare" essentials like anti-virus and ATI-Tool.
> Then go to this site DFI-Street.com
> ...



"Bare essentials"? Ive got all the processes that are necessary for windows to function.


----------



## GIGGLA (Jan 4, 2007)

Heh windows xp professional only needs 15 processes to run and only 14 if you dont use a printer.


----------



## AsphyxiA (Jan 4, 2007)

The 1st picture shows a list of the processes that i run, as you can see, i am running only 21, you on the other hand are running 44. You dont need most of that crap to start up with windows. The second picture shows which startup functions i allow to startup.
1. My objectdock
2. Anti-Virus
3.dualcore optimisation
4.ATITool<- which is set to shut down after it has loaded the overclocked profile
5.my cpu health monitor
as you can see, i dont use a firewall because i sit behind a router and watch carefully what i download. i never use windows firewall as it is a nusance anyway and dosent work in the first place. You would be fine to just run ATITool and anti-virus. If youy dont have a router, than your firewall as well. THATS IT. TRUST ME, windows will run without those other things. This is the best way to make windows snappier besides upgrading. plus there are a few registry hacks that you can do too to make better use of RAM and to fix some memroy leaks that windows STILL has never fixed.


----------



## AsphyxiA (Jan 4, 2007)

GIGGLA said:


> Heh windows only needs 15 processes to run and only 14 if you dont use a printer.


Thats how i ran windows for a while, but i like window blinds and my objectdock


----------



## Taz100420 (Jan 4, 2007)

im at 29 without me doing anything

and what are some useless processes in windows that i can disable?


----------



## peach1971 (Jan 4, 2007)

31, including

Firefox
Kaspersky
HDSentinel
KeyMan (for Cherry keyboard)
cpuidle
FolderSize
O&O Defrag service
spamihilator
WindowBlinds
Everest


----------



## AsphyxiA (Jan 4, 2007)

Taz100420 said:


> im at 29 without me doing anything
> 
> and what are some useless processes in windows that i can disable?



for starters, the ati driver shit, unless your running crossfire, i have no expirience with it, you dont need those things to run to get the most out of your card. Stuff like remote registry and shit like that can be turned off and it helps ALOT with security! Would you want a hacker to f*ck with your registry? stuff like print spooler can be turned off if you don't print. I could compile a whole list of hacks and processes that i do to windows if you would like.


----------



## Taz100420 (Jan 4, 2007)

AsphyxiA said:


> for starters, the ati driver shit, unless your running crossfire, i have no expirience with it, you dont need those things to run to get the most out of your card. Stuff like remote registry and shit like that can be turned off and it helps ALOT with security! Would you want a hacker to f*ck with your registry? stuff like print spooler can be turned off if you don't print. I could compile a whole list of hacks and processes that i do to windows if you would like.





that would help me out alot if ya could!


----------



## AsphyxiA (Jan 4, 2007)

im already on it give me a while though. got to go through windows, can't remember them all LOL.


----------



## Taz100420 (Jan 4, 2007)

take ur time lol


----------



## GIGGLA (Jan 4, 2007)

Here is a good site that has guides about optimizing a system.- http://www.tweakguides.com/


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 4, 2007)

asphyxia, i noticed you have alcmtr turned of. what exactly is that for? i would like o turn it off if i dont need it...


----------



## JC316 (Jan 4, 2007)

Run services.msc and then start shutting down processes that you don't use. Like server for instance, you only need it if you are sharing files between 2 computers. Themes is another one, telephony can be turned off if you are on broadband, windows firewall. The list goes on.


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 4, 2007)

im interested in bullshit processes too... 

any tweaks are good tweaks


----------



## AsphyxiA (Jan 4, 2007)

heres the quick and dirt (QDOS) guide for you guys make suggestions PLEASE, i want to polish this thing up!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 4, 2007)

ok, well, i lowered my running processes to 26!!!
and thats with 2 instances of F@H running, whic is 4 processes right there... i expect the number to go down when i delve deeper into tweaking.... and go back up when i finally install a firewall and antivirus software(lol)


----------



## AsphyxiA (Jan 4, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> asphyxia, i noticed you have alcmtr turned of. what exactly is that for? i would like o turn it off if i dont need it...



its the sound profiler used on onboard sound. I use an Audigy ZS for sound so i don't need this. I believe its just a config tool so you should be fine to turn it off.
Edit: i just googled it and it said it wasn't necessary to run.


----------



## AsphyxiA (Jan 4, 2007)

question Random, are you behind a router or is your computer directly connected to your cable modem?


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 4, 2007)

i'm behind a router, but i dont feel like setting up the hardware firewall, so i'll stick to a software one


----------



## Taz100420 (Jan 4, 2007)

sweet now I have 25 processes


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 4, 2007)

so is there a list of the essential processes somewhere? 
or at least a description of what the processes do, so we can decide for ourselves what we want and what we dont?


----------



## GIGGLA (Jan 4, 2007)

Here is a screenshot of critical processes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





also "spoolsv.exe" should be in this list it is for printers to work! I have no printer so I have stopped it in the control panel/administrativeTools/services.<<<<<<<you dont want to stop any services here unless you know exactly what you are doing. The best and easiest way to get rid of running processes is click start then run and type msconfig. Then a window will pop up that says system configuration utility, the only tabs you should look at are services and startup. On the services tab be very careful and ALWAYS put a check in "hide all microsoft services" because these you should not change! After you have put a check mark in "hide all microsoft services" all the rest of the services listed are installed by 3rd party software and can be unchecked AFTER YOU RESEARCH on the internet if they are needed or not for your programs to fully function. 

In the control panel/administrativeTools/services some of your 3rd party software services can be found here if they need to be set to manual(starts when you start its program)<<<<<<<you dont want to stop any services here unless you know exactly what you are doing, this place I use to set any 3rd party stuff to manual startup if needed because the msconfig will only set auto or disabled(checked or unchecked). For example my AVG Update Service needs to be set to manual for it to function and to let me update my AVG program but it does'nt have to automatically always be running. 

Finally when clicking start then run and typing Msconfig- in the system configuration utility window on the startup tab all of these startup items are extra installed 3rd party software startup items and are starting and running everytime you start up windows and can be unchecked if you know they are'nt necessary. Most if not all are not necessary to automatically start with windows unless you want them to. They will manually start when you start the program yourself. Please type the name of a process/startup item/service  in an internet search before changing it that way you will know what will happen and if it is necessary for your program(s).The startup tab is simple the program(most of them) will still fully function when you start that program it just wont automatically startup with windows. The services auto/manual/disable is just a little more complicated. 

Again I recommend fully researching on the internet each startup item/services/and processes of 3rd party software before disabling or altering any and I will not be held responsible for any problems that occur from alteration as the above information is usually safe to do if you have fully researched each item. Any of these types of alterations should be completely reversable and can be changed back to normal if problems occur. I will be glad to try and help if there are any questions about this topic and/or programs relating to the topic.   long post but I wanted to cover it in detail


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 4, 2007)

not to be rude, that was a helpful post

but could you use the enter key and make paragraphs next time


----------



## GIGGLA (Jan 5, 2007)

With paragraphs now hehe Thanks for the tip I did'nt know how to make paragraphs before.


----------



## Grings (Jan 5, 2007)

i find if you type the EXACT name of a process youre unsure about into google, somewhere will have a description of what it is, and whether you need it

i got 19 by the way, once the superfluous ati crap was disabled


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 5, 2007)

Grings said:


> i got 19 by the way, once the superfluous ati crap was disabled



i get 17 when i'm not folding.

EDIT:
16, actually, forgot i had skype running


----------



## Grings (Jan 5, 2007)

i got systool running all the time at the moment as i want to keep an eye on my temps (new processor, clocked higher than my old one, due to its crappy 9x multiplier (266fsb, s939)

and logitech gamepad software which i keep forgetting to disable

and i included firefox.exe, silly me


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 5, 2007)

Grings said:


> and i included firefox.exe, silly me



lol, i included ie as well, so 16 
dont forget that the task manager itself counts as a process....


----------



## Taz100420 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks to Asphyxia for the great tips to get to me to this:



From 29 to 15 minus task manager and a huge difference in gameplay too


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 6, 2007)

1. run *services.msc* NOT msconfig  this screenie should give u a good idea of what u can switch from starting with windows






2. download regcleaner, click the highlighted tab and delete everything u can.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 6, 2007)

Giggla, you must be running SP1, my friend is running SP2 and has more processes than that and I tweaked it the same way I did my SP1 system.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 6, 2007)

SP2 is very different to SP1, processes you can shut down with SP1 isnt a good idea to do with SP2, itll slow the boot process as a whole down quite significantly if u disable the wrong services with SP2 installed.


----------



## GIGGLA (Jan 9, 2007)

I do have sp2 installed.


----------



## Taz100420 (Jan 9, 2007)

damn lowest is 13 processes


----------

